# [emerge] conflit entre deux version de grilo-plugins (solved

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Suite à la mise à jour de gnome 3.16, j'ai un conflit avec le paquet grilo-plugins et je n'arrive pas à le résoudre.

```
emerge -uDaN world

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

media-plugins/grilo-plugins:0.2

  (media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.14:0.2/0.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.6:0.2[upnp-av] required by (media-gfx/gnome-photos-3.16.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                            ^^^^^^^ 

```

J'ai ajouté le use upnp-av dans mons make.conf.

Merci d'avance pour votre aideLast edited by mcsky2 on Mon Nov 16, 2015 11:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

Bonjour,

 *mcsky2 wrote:*   

> J'ai ajouté le use upnp-av dans mons make.conf.

 

Ok, alors désinstalle  grilo-plugins afin que ton emerge world le réinstalle avec le nouveau flag par le jeu des dépendances.

Tu peux aussi le réinstaller toi même explicitement : emerge -1a media-plugins/grilo-plugins  :Wink: 

----------

## mcsky2

Merci pour votre aide mais j'ai toujours le même message.

Il installe la version 2.13 mais pas la version 2.14 qui est stable.

----------

## sebB

Tu peux poster la sortie complète de ton emerge -uDaN world

----------

## mcsky2

Il n'y a pas de différence avec mon premier post

```
emerge -uDaN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

media-plugins/grilo-plugins:0.2

  (media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.14:0.2/0.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.6:0.2[upnp-av] required by (media-gfx/gnome-photos-3.16.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                            ^^^^^^^ 

Nothing to merge; quitting.

```

----------

## sebB

Et que donne?

```
emerge -pv grilo grilo-plugins
```

 *Quote:*   

> Il installe la version 2.13 mais pas la version 2.14 qui est stable.

 

C'est à dire? La maj passe?

----------

## mcsky2

Il n'installe pas la 2.14

```
emerge -pv grilo grilo-plugins

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/grilo-0.2.12:0.2/1::gentoo  USE="gtk introspection network playlist vala -examples {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.13:0.2::gentoo  USE="dvd gnome-online-accounts tracker upnp-av vimeo youtube -daap -flickr -freebox (-lua) -pocket -thetvdb" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

media-plugins/grilo-plugins:0.2

  (media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.14:0.2/0.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.6:0.2[upnp-av] required by (media-gfx/gnome-photos-3.16.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                            ^^^^^^^ 
```

----------

## sebB

Si tu lance emerge -1 =media-libs/grilo-0.2.12 =media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.13 puis emerge -uDaN world ca passe?

Si non poste ton make.conf et ton package.use

----------

## k-root

equery d media-plugins/grilo-plugins ?

----------

## mcsky2

Apres  emerge -1 =media-libs/grilo-0.2.12 =media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.13

emerge -uDaN world

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

media-plugins/grilo-plugins:0.2

  (media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.14:0.2/0.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.6:0.2[upnp-av] required by (media-gfx/gnome-photos-3.16.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                            ^^^^^^^ 

Nothing to merge; quitting.

```

equery d media-plugins/grilo-plugins

```
 * These packages depend on media-plugins/grilo-plugins:

media-gfx/gnome-photos-3.16.2 (>=media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.6:0.2[upnp-av])

media-libs/grilo-0.2.12 (test ? media-plugins/grilo-plugins:0.2)

media-sound/gnome-music-3.16.2 (media-plugins/grilo-plugins:0.2[tracker])

media-video/totem-3.16.3 (media-plugins/grilo-plugins:0.2)

net-misc/gnome-online-miners-3.14.3-r1 (flickr ? media-plugins/grilo-plugins[flickr])

```

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu bien activé USE flag demandé ?

----------

## ghoti

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> As-tu bien activé USE flag demandé ?

 

Apparemment oui, dans le make.conf (voir son premier post).

@mcsky2 : n'aurais-tu pas par inadvertance désactivé explicitement le flag dans package.use ? (ce fichier a la priorité sur make.conf).

Sinon, pourrais-tu nous donner le résultat de la commande emerge --info | grep ^USE  :Question: 

----------

## mcsky2

Voici le résultat de la commande :

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apm applet audacious autoipd avahi barcode bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr cleartype cli colord corefonts cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvi eds egl emboss emerald encode evo exif fam fat fax firefox firefox-bookmarks flac fortran gallium gconf gdbm gif gimp glamor gles2 gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk gtk3 gusb hal hddtemp hpijs iconv imagemagick introspection ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kpathsea lame lcms ldap libav libnotify libsecret lm_sensors mad matroska mdnsresponder-compat minizip mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg musepack nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nsplugin nss ntfs ntfsprogs ogg opengl openmp openssl pam pango pcre pdf pidgin png policykit pop ppds pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline resolvconf samba scanner sdl seccomp session smbclient snmp spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-ppds svg systemd tcpd theora threads tiff tracker truetype type1 udev udisks unicode upnp-av upower usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vala vim-syntax vorbis wavpack weather-metar weather-xoap win32codecs wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xosd xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-32 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 pypy1_9 jython2_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" SANE_BACKENDS="hp hp3500 hp3900 hp4200 hp5400 hp5590 hpljm1005 hpsj5s" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Dans mon package.use j'ai ceci :

app-misc/tracker -upnp-av

----------

## sebB

Ca donne quoi?

```
emerge -pv gnome-photos
```

Si ca ne fonctionne toujours pas:

Tu utilises quel profil?

Peux tu poster les USES de ton make.conf (on voit la globalité dans ton emerge --info mais ce qui m'interesse c'est celles que tu as rajoutées manuellement)

Pour confirmer mon idée, vire upnp-av de ton make.conf et vire  app-misc/tracker -upnp-av de ton package.use puis poste un emerge -uDNvp @world

----------

## mcsky2

Pour le premier test :

```
emerge -pv gnome-photos

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/gnome-photos-3.16.2::gentoo  USE="{-test}" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.
```

Pour le deuxieme :

```
emerge -uDNvp @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

media-plugins/grilo-plugins:0.2

  (media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.14:0.2/0.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.6:0.2[upnp-av] required by (media-gfx/gnome-photos-3.16.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                            ^^^^^^^ 
```

J'utilise le profile

```

default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd
```

USE="networkmanager gnome-keyring -python_targets_python3_3 -ffmpeg libav tracker gles2 egl opengl firefox-bookmarks introspection gusb scanner resolvconf pulseaudio vala autoipd systemd barcode -python_targets_python2_6 threads session minizip gtk gtk3 ntfsprogs openssl nss python cdda snmp static-ppds fax pop gconf dri pidgin gallium -bluetooth hpijs weather-metar weather-xoap vim-syntax audacious \

     samba applet smbclient nsplugin sqlite kpathsea v4l emerald dvi mdnsresponder-compat \

     imagemagick sse sse2 mmx mp4 aac apm alsa bash-completion \

     fat ntfs acpi cairo css evo exif ppds pdf lame lm_sensors jpeg jpeg2k \

     bzip2 wavpack hal ogg encode mad sdl scanner \

     spell mp3 vorbis xml gstreamer gimp gif v4l2 a52 acl \

     avahi caps usb mpeg flac hddtemp matroska \

     musepack theora win32codecs xosd xvid linguas_fr png consolekit X gnome \

     cups cdr dvdr nls truetype userlocales unicode type1 cleartype \

     corefonts"

----------

## sebB

Ca donne quoi?

```
emerge -pv =media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.14
```

Si ca passe pas

Dans ton package.use ajoute

media-plugins/grilo-plugins upnp-av

Puis retente un emerge -pv =media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.14 ou emerge -uDNvp @world

Toutes ces USES que tu as rajoutées te sont vraiment utiles?

----------

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Voici les résultats des commandes avec media-plugins/grilo-plugins upnp-av dans /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -pv =media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.14

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.14:0.2::gentoo [0.2.13:0.2::gentoo] USE="dvd gnome-online-accounts tracker vimeo youtube -daap -flickr -freebox (-lua) -pocket -subtitles% -thetvdb (-upnp-av*)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

media-plugins/grilo-plugins:0.2

  (media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.14:0.2/0.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.14 (Argument)

  (media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.13:0.2/0.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.6:0.2[upnp-av] required by (media-gfx/gnome-photos-3.16.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                            ^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

It might be possible to solve this slot collision

by applying all of the following changes:

   - media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.14 (Change USE: +upnp-av)

```

Sinon ca donne la même chose

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.14:0.2::gentoo [0.2.13:0.2::gentoo] USE="dvd gnome-online-accounts tracker vimeo youtube -daap -flickr -freebox (-lua) -pocket -subtitles% -thetvdb (-upnp-av*)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

media-plugins/grilo-plugins:0.2

  (media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.14:0.2/0.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.14 (Argument)

  (media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.13:0.2/0.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.6:0.2[upnp-av] required by (media-gfx/gnome-photos-3.16.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                            ^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

It might be possible to solve this slot collision

by applying all of the following changes:

   - media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.14 (Change USE: +upnp-av)

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie sans mettre de version (enlève le = et le numéro de version)

----------

## sebB

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que upnp-av est désactivé par défaut pour grilo-plugins-0.2.14.

Peut-être ton profil qui veux ca?

A tu retenté un sync avant de faire la mise à jour?

----------

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Le problème s'est résolu tout seul aujourd'hui.

Je ne sais pas s'il n'y avait pas une mise à jour du grilo-plugins. 

J'avais ce matin le problème de l'ebuild busybox qui n'était pas bon.

J'ai fait  un "emerge -f package".

Merci pour votre aide

----------

